# Movie you'd most like to see released on Blu Ray in 2012



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm am totally itching - no, check that, DYING for one particular movie to be released on blu ray in the coming year:

The Right Stuff

One of my all time favorites, a classic. I have a copy of it on BetaMax somewhere! ;-). I had read somewhere early this year that they were going to release it in 2011... I've not read anything since. :-(

Seriously, though. "who's the best pilot you ever saw?"

Would be killer!!!!!!


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Well for me my top movies were already released this year (Star Wars and Pulp Fiction) there was nothing that even came close to my desire for Star Wars on blu-ray but after that I would have to say Pink Floyd The Wall


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The Wall would be great... Imagine a remastered soundtrack... Sweet!


----------



## VictorM (Feb 16, 2011)

Stalker by Tarkovsky


----------



## CatBrat (May 20, 2010)

I'd like to see "Blast From the Past" on blu-ray. Just checking.... I see that it's available on DVD for $6.56 on Amazon. It seems when I checked this back about 2 years ago, that Blast From the Past was only available on VHS. But, I could be wrong.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Been waiting on _Finding Nemo_. Its coming but apparently its getting the 3D treatment.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Quadrophenia (the movie, not the concert).

-- Edit --
Ooops, I just noticed that it was recently released in the UK. Based on reviews, it sounds like it was pretty much a straight transfer from DVD to BD. Very disappointing.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Reviving a very old thread here....

Just read that Warner Brothers has announced that the Right Stuff will be released on Blu Ray in Q4 of 2013 as a 30th Anniversary edition.

I am TOTALLY STOKED!!!!!!:jiggy:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

27dnast said:


> Reviving a very old thread here....
> 
> Just read that Warner Brothers has announced that the Right Stuff will be released on Blu Ray in Q4 of 2013 as a 30th Anniversary edition.
> 
> I am TOTALLY STOKED!!!!!!:jiggy:


What?! They are re-releasing the New Kids on the Block on Blu-Ray?! I cannot wait! :rofl2:

All kidding aside - glad to hear it - really enjoy that movie.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

^^^ LOL


----------

